# Gravity Pilots Nicolaustour So. 04.12. 11.00Uhr



## f.topp (27. November 2011)

Hallo Leute, 
dieses Jahr findet die Gravity Pilots Nicolaustour am So. 04.12. statt. Treffpunkt ist um 11.00 Uhr in Kiedrich auf dem Bürgerhausparkplatz.

Eingeladen ist jeder der gerne Trails fährt und  Spaß hat wenns mal etwas technischer wird. Viel Federweg ist aber nicht nötig. Kann alles auch mit einem Hardtail gefahren werden. Unser Lokal Guide Olli wird uns  seine schönsten Hometrails rund um die Hallgarter Zange und Klostereberbach  vorstellen.Gemütlich gehts bergauf und runter lassen wir uns auch Zeit um bei Bedarf an Schlüsselstellen ein wenig zu üben. 3h und etwa 600 hömes sollten Einkalkuliert werden. Besonders freuen wir uns natürlich über Gäste und Beinharte Mitstreiter...
So long, ich freu mich schon.
Frank
Ps. Bitte kurz posten wenn ihr Lust habt mitzukommen


----------



## chico78 (27. November 2011)

Super Idee ! Bin dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Graf~4lotz (28. November 2011)

Ei subbä, da komm ich mit!
Ist ne Rast aufm Gipfel geplant - so mit Brot und Räucherschinken!?


----------



## TheYetimax (28. November 2011)

Ich hab auch Lust auf die Tour.
Gruß, der Max


----------



## f.topp (28. November 2011)

only2wheels schrieb:


> Ei subbä, da komm ich mit!
> Ist ne Rast aufm Gipfel geplant - so mit Brot und Räucherschinken!?



Ne, aber ein Glühwein danach könnt gut sein


----------



## Graf~4lotz (28. November 2011)

Aaach schäi, n Schoppe danach. Da sprech ich mich für aus.


----------



## tmac111 (29. November 2011)

+2


----------



## Graf~4lotz (30. November 2011)

Nennt sich auch Haus des Gastes am Hautvillersplatz?


----------



## WiKiFRee (30. November 2011)

Nein, Hautvillersplatz ist falsch....nimm den großen Parkplatz unterhalb, Haus des Gastes. vis-a-vis dem PennyMarkt


----------



## Graf~4lotz (30. November 2011)

Ok gut, dann sollte ich es finden....es werden sich nicht viele Radfahrer in Kiedrich um das Haus des Gastes treffen!


----------



## Patrik_87 (30. November 2011)

würde mich auch anschließen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sandy UK (2. Dezember 2011)

Würde mich auch gern anschließen.  
Hört sich gut an. Gibts eine straße die ich in mein navi eingeben kann?
Grüße aus Bad Kreuznach


----------



## Graf~4lotz (2. Dezember 2011)

Zum Wetter:
Es soll den ganzen Sonntag mit Wahrscheinlichkeiten von um die 90% regnen! Wird trotzdem gefahren? Ich will es doch hoffen!


----------



## f.topp (2. Dezember 2011)

Wetter lassen wir mal auf uns zukommen. Regenjacke sollte aber mitgebracht werden.


----------



## Otterauge (2. Dezember 2011)

Wär gerne dabei aber ich geh Arbeiten damit der rubel rollt...


----------



## Ripman (3. Dezember 2011)

Sodele,

nach einem Gespräch mit Frank werde ich morgen mal den Altersdurchschnitt deutlich anheben und freu mich auf ne schöne Runde mit Euch. Mal sehen, welcher Beinharter noch so auftauchen wird.

CU

Jürgen


----------



## Stefan H (3. Dezember 2011)

Stefan kommt auch mit zwei weiteren Anwärtern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Graf~4lotz (4. Dezember 2011)

Wie versprochen ist es schön naß und das Wetter tobt....wird es trotzdem was? Wetterbereicht gibt schon ordentliche 8l/m² an....sollt es so bleiben, ists mir doch zu viel.
Euch viel Spaß sollt ich wirklich nicht kommen


----------



## Ripman (4. Dezember 2011)

Sorry Frank,
mir ist die derzeitige Luftfeuchtigkeit dann doch zu hoch, mutwilliges Einsauen liegt mir nicht mehr so 

Daher sage ich hiermit meine Teilnahme ab.

CU

Jürgen


----------



## f.topp (4. Dezember 2011)

Absage!!
Hier regnet es heftig dazu noch starker Wind. Hat so leider keinen Sinn. 
Jetzt aber nicht traurig sein wir werden das nachholen...


----------



## Sandy UK (4. Dezember 2011)

wäre gut zu wissen da ich extra aus kreuznach komme.


----------



## Graf~4lotz (4. Dezember 2011)

OK Frank, damit ist es amtlich....dann vertage wir das.

Schönen Sonntag!


----------



## chico78 (4. Dezember 2011)

Schade aber nachvollziehbar.

Euch auch schönen Sonntag


----------



## TheYetimax (4. Dezember 2011)

Ja Schade, ich hatte schon die Schwimmflügel an.


----------



## Dagolad (4. Dezember 2011)

was für euch nicht schön war, könnte für mich die Teilnahme am Alternativtermin ermöglichen


----------



## Graf~4lotz (12. Dezember 2011)

Wie schauts denn aus mit nem Nachholtermin? Schon was angedacht?


----------

